# Improve My Internet Connection Speed



## anil2709 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have just got Sky broadband (16MB Max/upto) but because of my area I can only get up to 2/2.5MB. When I click on my Local Area Connection Status it says speed: 100.0 Mbps. Is there anyway at all to improve my speed beyond 2MB or even to check how much I am recieveing because the only way I am working out how much I am getting now is by downloading files. The MAX transfer rate I am getting is 250KB (well it varies between 220 and 250KB) so I work that out at about 2.25MB.

Anyway to improve beyond 250KB


----------



## tosh9i (Jul 18, 2007)

You can check your speed here:

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

As for how much your receiving and sending:

Go to Task Manager (Ctrl-Alt-Delete) >Click on Network Tab > Click View on Menu Bar > Select Columns > make sure Bytes Sent (uploaded) and Bytes Received (downloaded) are checked and click on OK

When you say 2 MB are you saying 2 Megabits or 2 Megabytes

8 bits = 1 byte

16 Megabits = 2 Megabytes

As for downloading at only 250kb that may be because of whom (the website) your downloading from.


----------



## anil2709 (Jul 1, 2007)

the windows task manager thing doesnt help as the sent and recieved column just rises constantly when i download something.

http://packages.sky.com/surf/max.aspx _ this is a link to the site of my service provider. i dont know what you mean by which byte/bite/MB. the MB i mean is when ordering broadband you are offered 4MB from a company and then 8MB for a bit more money and then 10MB for a higher price etc.

by recieveing, i mean the speed of broadband i am receiving from my broadband exchange (the closer you live to the exchange the higher your speed). I was told i could recieve 3.5 MB but another company (aol) told me that (when i was cancelling) the most anyone can offer me is 2MB so i want to know my speed myself. i (ovbiously) went with the sky (3.5MB) package but i dont know how to determine whether i have 2Mb or 3.5MB available to me.

also how to improve my speed would be nice. i am told the speed can also depend on the wiring in the house so i think it would be better to go wireless to make sure that isnt a problem.


----------



## tosh9i (Jul 18, 2007)

Of course it (the send receive in task manager) rises constantly, you said that you wanted to know how much you received, and that's what it does, it keeps track of how much you downloaded.

The column that says "network utilization" should tell you the speed you are downloading. If it says 1% that means you're downloading at 100kb.

Were you able to test your speed using www.speakeasy.net ?

As for the bits and bytes, have you ever used dial up? If so, you know the speed advertised is 56 kbps (kilo"bits" per second) but I'm sure that on average, your download speed was actually 7 kBps (kilo"bytes" per second).

8 bits = 1 byte

56kbps/7kBps = 8

The speed Skybroadband advertises is 16 Mb (megabits) which is 2 megabytes.


----------

